# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Apple Yanks Privacy App From the App Store

## DamianTV

http://apple.slashdot.org/story/12/0...-the-app-store




> "Back in May of this year, Internet security firm Bitdefender launched 'Clueful,' an iOS App that helps identify potentially intrusive applications and show users what they do behind their back, and giving users an inside look at all the information app developers can gather about a user. Seems legit, right? Apple doesn't think so. Or at least they have an issue with something behind the App that sparked them to pull it from the App Store. After initially reviewing and approving the App that was released on May 22, Apple has had a change of heart and has just removed the App from the AppStore. It's unclear [why it was yanked], and Bitdefender told SecurityWeek that the company is under NDA as far as explanations for the removal. Interestingly, Bitdefender did share some data that they gathered based on Clueful's analysis of more than 65,000 iOS apps so far, including the fact that *41.4 percent of apps were shown to track a user's location unbeknownst to them*."


Still trust your cell phone?

----------


## Indy Vidual

Do all cell phones track your location?
...and 41.4 percent of apps are downloading that info to another (third-party) computer? Is that what they are saying?

----------


## DamianTV

Im pretty sure it only applies to smart phones like iPhone or Android, and the apps that are installed on those.  The article is pretty specific to Apple based phones and how they dont want you to know that 41% of the apps you download from anywhere constantly tell you where you are.  Im glad I dont even have a dumb phone.

----------

